# Fuel cuts off randomly. Help me please!



## rusty_gto (May 17, 2012)

Ok here's the deal. I have an '06 M6 with 52k miles. Daily driver with SLP cat back, k&n CAI, FAST 102 intake manifold and 160 degree thermo. Everything else stock. For the last couple weeks I've been having an intermittent issue with keeping the car on when I hit bumps or hitting the breaks hard and occasionally when I take a sharp turn. The rpm's drop to about 200 and the car nearly shuts off but then comes back and acts like nothing happens. It seems to do this most when the weather is cold, but not when the engine is. The engine could be warmed up or cold, problem still occurs. I thought it could be a lose connection with a hose or a harness or something due to it happening when hitting bumps, but I've looked everywhere and see no problems. This has been happening for about 2 months, but it's very random and has only happened about once a week. NOW it's worse... It doesn't even do it when hitting bumps now, it does whenever it feels like it. It will do it when accelerating on a smooth surface and the car will start jerking like the fuel is cutting off and on. (Has a similar feeling to letting off the clutch too soon, but it's doing it long after I've already let the clutch out). AND NOW IT DOES IT EVEN WHEN THE CAR IS JUST IDLING! What the heck is that?? It will idle and rpm's will stay normal at 800, drop to 100-200, car almost turns off (and sometimes completely turns off), then it comes back to 800, then down to 200 then back to 800 and so on and so forth. I stuck my head in the trunk and listened to the fuel pump and it's not turning off, but it does sound like it slows down then speeds back up to normal when the rpm's flutter. I know if it were a bad fuel pump, it would just not work period, so what could it be? Can someone help point me in the right direction?? I've asked many ppl, some who also own GTO's, and showed to a few mechanics and no one has an answer for me and most tell me they've never heard of anything like that. Please tell me someone on here has something for me.. Idk what to do at this point!


----------



## rusty_gto (May 17, 2012)

Also one more thing to add^^^
Just today I changed the oil with brand new royal purple, flushed the injectors and cleaned the MAF sensor and problem is still happening. Hasn't had any engine codes either...


----------



## mercdoc (Aug 12, 2010)

check your connections at the fuel pump, sounds like something is loose.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I noticed in your mod you you don't have a tune listed. I'm hoping that you just forgot because you really need to be tuned for an intake mani.


----------



## rusty_gto (May 17, 2012)

*Got it!*



jpalamar said:


> I noticed in your mod you you don't have a tune listed. I'm hoping that you just forgot because you really need to be tuned for an intake mani.


I'm going to be getting it tuned as soon as I put on some long tubes and straight pipes. Plus I found the problem! The map sensor was releasing pressure through the seal and making the car act weird. I got a new one and made sure it was tight and now the car runs fine. It took me forever to track it down even tho it was so simple. The car wasn't giving me any codes..
Problem solved tho! arty:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A FAST before tune, headers or cam is kind of backwards modding IMHO. That's close to a grand for maybe 10-15 HP. A catback is another 5 HP for close to $600. Glad you got your problem found though.


----------



## rusty_gto (May 17, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> A FAST before tune, headers or cam is kind of backwards modding IMHO. That's close to a grand for maybe 10-15 HP. A catback is another 5 HP for close to $600. Glad you got your problem found though.


I agree with you but I'm not complaining since the only reason I have the manifold is because it was on the car when I bought it :cool I'm going to put on long tubes, straight pipes and tune it all at the same time. I'll get a cam eventually since I have the mani for it.


----------

